# FlourishComprehensize,FlourishIron,orFlourishExcel better?



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

For liquid fert dosing, which bottle should I get?


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Excel is actually a liquid carbon suppliment (used as a replacement to CO2) and so not really a fertilizer.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You'll need multiple bottles. There isn't a comprehensive fertilizer product for all the fertilizers you'll need. The plant needs can be broken down into three major components.

*1) Macro elements* - Nitrogen (N), Phosporus (P), Potassium (K)

Seachem Potassium, Nitrogen, Phosphorus

*2) Micro trace elements* - iron, magnesium, zinc, etc.

For liquid dosing of Trace (micro) elements - Seachem Flourish
In addition, if you need more iron than what's in Flourish - Seachem Iron

*3) CO2

*http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18480/si1380298/cl0/seachemflourishiron250mlhttp://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...=Seachem Flourish Iron 250 ml.000139282818480 Seachem Excel

An alternative source for the micro, macro, and iron supplements can be found at gregwatson.com, see the stickies in the fertilization sections for details on what to purchase exactly and how to use it.

-John N.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

So what's contained in Flourish is different from what's in Flourish Iron? If I add all the bottles of what you recommended into my tank, is that alot of liquids in my tank? I mean, would that create massive amounts of algae or something? I always thought one bottle was enough so i'm not use to dosing 5-6 bottles. There's another question that I just forgot, when it comes up i'll ask again later. Thanks!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Flourish has iron in it as well as a number of other chemicals. Seachem Iron is solely for iron. Some people like to dose additional iron from Seachem Iron because it supposedly increases the color of some plants. However, for the most part Seachem Flourish is all that is need for trace element needs. 

I understand that it seems like a lot of different chemicals and nutrients, but plants do really need all these macro and micro nutrients. Adding these chemicals will not cause an algae bloom, given that you dose accordingly to how much your plants need and provide adequate light and CO2. As you do begin to add all the required NPKs and trace elements you'll notice immediate lush and green growth from your plants as they consume them.

Another way of looking at it is. Imagine you have a rose bush, can you just add water and let it grow. Not exactly, it will require some sort of rich fertilizer/substrate where the roots can pull up all the different elements not present in water. Given good dirt and water, the rose bush will grow and color nicely.

-John N.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Here's Seachem's suggested dosing guide for their products:


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Ooh i see so I put them in day by day and not all at once, got it. =D


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

Salt said:


> Here's Seachem's suggested dosing guide for their products:


SOOOOOOOOOOOO, Day 7 is simply a water change with no chemicals added and then back to the normal regime/cycle being Day 1 and so forth. I would wonder about the water change at 5%. A good number of folks attribute good plant growth with significant and regular water changes. I would relish seeing you comments in this regard.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

vic46 said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOO, Day 7 is simply a water change with no chemicals added and then back to the normal regime/cycle being Day 1 and so forth. I would wonder about the water change at 5%. A good number of folks attribute good plant growth with significant and regular water changes. I would relish seeing you comments in this regard.


I follow this schedule in a pressurized, high light 10 gallon tank with one exception. I do weekly 50% water changes instead of the 5% suggested on their dosing schedule.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

Left C said:


> I follow this schedule in a pressurized, high light 10 gallon tank with one exception. I do weekly 50% water changes instead of the 5% suggested on their dosing schedule.


50% looks better than 5% to me (10 times!!!!!!!!!!!!). I would like to see a comment from salt.
Cheers;


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's Seachem's site.
Planted products - Seachem Planted
Articles (The freshwater articles are the bottom half.) - Seachem Articles


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I would say 50% instead of 5%. I almost wonder if that's a misprint.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

2.5ml of Seachem Nitrogen in 160l is 1.2ppm (mg/l) of N...

Remember that this Seachem chart is made for a standard low(ish) light setup, probably without lots of plants and with no CO2. Well lit, well planted CO2 injected tanks will need significantly more. I typically add around 35mg/l of NO3 per week to a planted tank. The above charts are adding *2.4mg/l* a week...


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

I've been under the impression that it is not advised to douse Iron and phosphates at the same time due to the phos binding to the iron and making it unavalible to the plants to process easily.


----------



## Barbels (Jul 15, 2004)

Salt said:


> Here's Seachem's suggested dosing guide for their products:


Hi. I am restarting my 75g as soon as my plants get here. 
I have replaced Eco-Complete with straight Flourite. I use pressurized Co2.
For the past two years I have used Greg Watson's ferts. I would like to go ahead and try Seachem's stuff.

I understand I should only half-dose the Flourish until plants take off. Yes?
Is the chart shown above too much for a new tank?
Should I still keep my nitrate at regular levels?
Should I dose postassium & phosphorous in a new tank/restart? Or could that cause algae probs, should I wait a while?

Sorry if the question's are silly or redundant, please be gentle.

Thank you.


----------

